# Mailproblem mit externen Mailprogramm



## Geramy (30. Jan. 2010)

HI

ich verwende Linux Debian Lenny
und ISPConfig 3.0.1.6

und habe folgendes problem:

immer wenn ich versuche vom Thunderbird eine mailzuschicken fragt er mich immer wieder nach dem passwort es passiert aber nix. Ich bin mir 100% sicher das ich das richtige eingebe, da es ja auch bei sequirremail vom server aus geht. und das empfangen geht auch nur das senden wie gesagt nicht.

das kommt im mail.log:

```
Jan 30 15:57:45 bravo035 postfix/smtpd[2340]: connect from 77-23-69-26-dynip.superkabel.de[77.23.69.26]
Jan 30 15:57:53 bravo035 postfix/smtpd[2340]: warning: 77-23-69-26-dynip.superkabel.de[77.23.69.26]: SASL PLAIN authentication failed:
Jan 30 15:57:55 bravo035 postfix/smtpd[2340]: warning: 77-23-69-26-dynip.superkabel.de[77.23.69.26]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: UGFzc3dvcmQ6
```


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2010)

Und Du verwendest auch die komplette Emailadresse als Usernamen und nicht nur den Teil vor dem @?


----------



## Geramy (31. Jan. 2010)

koplett natürlich


----------



## Till (1. Feb. 2010)

Lade ispconfig 3.0.1.6 nochmal runter, entpacke es und führe dann im install folder die Datei update.php aus, wenn der updater fragt ob die Dienste rekonfiguriert werden sollen, musst Du mit "yes" antworten.


----------

